# Model Shipbuilding Instructional CD



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Covers both sail and steam, with comprehensive instructions on how to build a model of the steel barque Gulf Stream, and the coaster Gorsefield - Plans included.
Ebay listing - Ship Model E-book


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Comprado! Bought, Bob!
Merry Christmas and all the best for the New Year, if we don't talk in the meantime.
Best Regards,
Dave


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

makko said:


> Comprado! Bought, Bob!
> Merry Christmas and all the best for the New Year, if we don't talk in the meantime.
> Best Regards,
> Dave


Thanks Dave - I will be posting it this morning - Hope it doesn't take too long to get there - 
- Merry Christmas - PS - Both disks on Ebay now sold -


----------

